# Teens to possible late Toc Gendron 3 wheel with Steering Wheel



## cr250mark (Aug 23, 2021)

Og Black with gold box lines 
Unbelievable Saddle with suspension post
16” rears 8” ftont
Chainguard with block chain
Rats 
Top o the line for its Era


----------



## Rustngrease (Aug 24, 2021)

This is an amazing piece


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 24, 2021)

Mark, that's about the neatest looking antique tricycle I've ever seen! Appears to have some design elements of the treadle style tricycles made back then. Definitely a rare bird!

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 24, 2021)

ridingtoy said:


> Mark, that's about the neatest looking antique tricycle I've ever seen! Appears to have some design elements of the treadle style tricycles made back then. Definitely a rare bird!
> 
> Dave



Thank you Dave
Yah man cool features it does have
Arched upper frame , I thought the entire seat optionally rotated
Back and fourth when I first saw the arched design . But no it’s fixed.
Just a good detail

Thank you , glad ya enjoyed checking it out. 
Mark


----------



## Kato (Aug 24, 2021)

Incredible = 10 !!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 25, 2021)

things were so much more cool before they invented plastic.


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 26, 2021)

New information Located in Teens -Mead - Chicago Catalog nails down the guess to
A “CYCOBILE”
A item for the Child that has outgrown a Velocopide and for the parent to nervous to
Advance them to a Bicycle a “ CYCOBILE”
Is the Choice
Class A version sold for the smaller chap for $9.50


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 26, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> New information Located in Teens -Mead - Chicago Catalog nails down the guess to
> A “CYCOBILE”
> A item for the Child that has outgrown a Velocopide and for the parent to nervous to
> Advance them to a Bicycle a “ CYCOBILE”
> ...



Such a rad piece


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 26, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> New information Located in Teens -Mead - Chicago Catalog nails down the guess to
> A “CYCOBILE”
> A item for the Child that has outgrown a Velocopide and for the parent to nervous to
> Advance them to a Bicycle a “ CYCOBILE”
> ...



Mark,

Great job sleuthing that "Cycobile" out! So it's a "tweener" kids vehicle to fill in between a tricycle and bicycle. I wonder how many are still in existence?

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 26, 2021)

ridingtoy said:


> Mark,
> 
> Great job sleuthing that "Cycobile" out! So it's a "tweener" kids vehicle to fill in between a tricycle and bicycle. I wonder how many are still in existence?
> 
> Dave



tweener it is , yes 
I also wonder ! Would be interested to here 

mark


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 27, 2021)

It's so cool you found that documentation - is the catalog dated?
I'm sure there are others in front of me in line, but if you ever need to make room in your stable....wink, wink.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm not much on the TOC stuff but that is an amazing piece! V/r Shawn


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 27, 2021)

dfa242 said:


> It's so cool you found that documentation - is the catalog dated?
> I'm sure there are others in front of me in line, but if you ever need to make room in your stable....wink, wink.







dfa242 said:


> It's so cool you found that documentation - is the catalog dated?
> I'm sure there are others in front of me in line, but if you ever need to make room in your stable....wink, wink.




Dean
Going off ,
The specific Mead Catalog #118 that I stumbled upon this CYCOBILE ad did not have a Date but featured new lines of the Premier bicycle line which were in that 1915 -18  range to my knowledge .

Mark


----------

